# Dado Electronico con display 7 segmentos



## thelma (Sep 19, 2006)

Hola soy nueva en la electronica digital y nueva en este foro...

no pretendo llegar aqui a que me den las cosas, llevo buscando información y haciendo pruebas para hacer un Dado electronico que me encargaron en la escuela, la verdad no doy pie con bola, quisiera ver si alguien me puede decir donde puedo encontrar mas información o q me pueda guiar, lo que me encargo el maestro es:

 Hacer un dado electronico , de tal forma que en el display, se vayan encendiendo secuencialmente cada uno de los segmentos ,menos el del centro (viene siendo la g creo)  y que al oprimir el pushboton se detenga en un numero del 1 al 6.
hasta ahorita lo que llevo comprendido (sorry si se ve muy tonto)  que necesito y que ya fui a comprar es lo siguiente:


 1 display 7 segmenteos anodo comun
 1 contador 74LS93
 1 decoder 7447 para el display
 1 generador de pulsos

ya estuve leyendo lo que le llaman las datasheets de cada integrado y mas o menos lo interconecte en mi tablilla (en mexico le decimos protoboard)

mi duda es si son todos los componentes q necesito, y si el contadotrr 74LS93 es el adecuado, ya que he visto q hay otros contadores (no les entiendo a eso de decada,divisor etc)

tambien me paso de que cuando los interconecte se encendieron todos los ledes del display pero se quedaron fijos (menos el de en medio)
yo crei que lo que deberia de aparecer en el display es el conteno de los numeros pero no fue asi.

alguien me puede ayudar?
gracias mil
 =)


----------



## shocky (Sep 19, 2006)

Hola, aqui te dejo un circuito que puede ser de gran ayuda.
Suerte. Saludos.


----------



## thelma (Sep 19, 2006)

puedo sustituir los leds por un Display de anado comun, ya que el maestro lo quiere con dislpay en lugar de los leds comunes y corrientes.. pero he leido que un displaye sta conformado por leds...la duda es de que si peudeo interconectar las patitas del display como si fueran esos leds del diagrama?


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 18, 2006)

¿Algo asi?

Se puede cambiar el 138 por un 238 para usar el display CK, pero no tengo el 238 en el simulador.
Tampoco se tomen muy a pecho lo de usar una sola resistencia en el display, lo hago a efecto simplificativo, pero deben usar 7 para no tener diferencia de brillo entre el 8 y el 1.


----------



## thelma (Nov 5, 2006)

disculpa,lo que el profesor nos pide es que al energizar el circuito, empieze el efecto de giro (Ese que muestras) pero que al oprimir el pushbotton se denga entre un numero del 1 al 6.
solo que todo en un solo display, segun veo en tu explicacion hay dos display ,¿es correcto?, no sabes como hacerle para que eso mismo que amablmente me describes pase en un solo dsplay (osea el efecto de giro y al oprimir el boton que se detenga en un numero)

gracias mil.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 5, 2006)

tendrias que armar dos contadores
uno que cuente del 1 al 6 en binario
001
010
011
100
101
110
claro no querras que el contador caiga en "cero" al presionar el boton
 8) Y otro decimal o secuencial el Qo al Q5 (del 0 al 5)
despues de esto solo tendras que conmutar el display entre las salida de los dos contadores (un par de compuertas)para lograr el efecto
Resumiendo
al presionar el pulsador  

se detendra el contador binario y se conmutara el display (que estaba haciendo la "vivorita" con los segmentos en el contador decimal) al contado binaro mostrando un numero azaroso

  la conmutacion se puede hacer con dos laches habilitando uno y deshabilitando el otro

recomendacion pasarte a tecnologia CMOS , en la TTL no hay tanta variedad de compuertas que puedas usar  

Esta manera es un poco tosca pero es la forma de hacerlo con componentes comunes sin usar un micro  
saludos


----------



## psicodelico (Nov 6, 2006)

Hola Nilfred, pregunta, ¿como se llama el software que estás usando para hacer las simulaciones digitales? como la que has mostrado en esta conversación.
Pega el grito, chau gracias


----------



## capitanp (Nov 6, 2006)

con este me ganaría una A+ 
Las compuertas a la entrada del display estan solo por la simulacion se deberan cambiar por diodos.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 7, 2006)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> con este me ganaria una A+


Me parece que rebotas por usar CMOS cuando había que hacerlo con TTL
Igual rescato lo de las compuertas, yo no tuve mejor idea que meterle no uno, sino dos 157
La simulación se hizo con Multisim 8


----------



## capitanp (Nov 7, 2006)

Ah Nilfred el mio cuenta del 1 al 6 , y  habia restriccion de tecnologia, si estaban usando un 4017 para el gusanito
saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 7, 2006)

Pasa que es una limitación del 7493 muy facilmente superable con otro preseteable, no quise cambiarlo porque el reset en 7 me okupa otro chip.

Si no hay limitación de tecnología sale con un solo GAL16v8.pdf por la módica suma de 1,25 USD

En CMOS me sale con 5 chips:


----------



## capitanp (Nov 7, 2006)

Nilfred y si lo hacemos con diodos y un 4017....


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 7, 2006)

Mas o menos me cierra pero me marea mucho. ¿Tenes un pequeño ejemplo?

Ahh, ya entendí: Son 27 diodos en vez de las compuertas de mi último ejemplo.
1N4149 0,3A a 0,02 USD = 0,54 USD
1N4001 1A a 0,04 USD = 1,08 USD
Con los integrados da 0,64 USD:
CD4001N 0,32 USD
CD4070N 0,32 USD


----------



## thelma (Nov 16, 2006)

el dado tiene que tirar un numero entre 1 y 6 , no debe incluirse el cero.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 20, 2006)

Hay que cambiar el 93 por uno mas complejo que tenga Paralel Load.
Luego agregar compuertas para cuando la cuenta llegue a 7 hacer el PL.
Al 138 hay que correr todas las salidas 1 pin, cosa que quede la primera sin conectar.


----------



## ANUBIS (Dic 15, 2008)

compañeros
 aqui les hago un pequeño aporte respecto al tema del dado elektonico, este diseñito me ayudo a ganar un pequeño concurso en la u, es bastante sencillo y utiliza pocos materiales, incluyendo 2 display de 7 segmentos en vez de un amtriz de leds o cosas asi, si el circuito no puede utilizar pic este circuito les ayudara bastante y pues les explico unpoco de su funcionamiento:

- un dado consta de 6 numeros ( 1,2,3,4,5,6), las compuertas controlan esa visualizacion, envian un pulso de reset al pin de carga de datos del contador, pin 11.
-un mismo reloj controla los dos circuitos, en la simulacion apareceran pares (2 con2, 4 con 4 etc), pero es por que el reloj del simulador no tiene desface, cuando lo implementen de daran cuenta de que no siempre salen numeros pares, por el contrario suelen salir bastantes conbinaciones de numeros.
- el reloj tiene que ser lo suficientemente rapido para que se vea un efeto de paso rapido de numeros
- el pulsador ( normalmente cerrado ) permite el paro del reloj, por lo mismo tanto la visualizacion por parte del usuario

espero k les sirva

suerte


----------



## marlynsorondo (Jul 4, 2011)

Y me puedes explicar como funciona ese esquema??


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola marlynsorondo

Supongo que te refieres al esquema que viene en el mensaje #23
Como te mencioné en mi mensaje #25, V2 es un generador de pulsos.
Al presionar el botón S1 los pulsos de V2 pasan a las entradas CPU de los contadores 74LS193.
Estos empiezan a contar y al llegar a 7 se restablecen a 0 por medio de las compuertas AND y NAND.
Mientras permanezca presionado S1 los contadores contarán del 0 al 7, en cuando se suelte S1 los contadores se quedarán en un Número Cuasi-Aleatorio.
Los números que hayan contado los contadores aparecen en los Display’s por medio de los decodificadores 74LS47.
Fácil No ?...

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlynsorondo (Jul 5, 2011)

Gracias eso aclaro mis dudas, pero porque cuenta hasta 7 antes de reiniciarse? si los dados llegan hasta 6? Y disculpa si lo que pregunte es una burrada jaja


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola marlynsorondo

Cuando llega al 7 se restablece a 0 a la velocidad de la luz menos los retardos propios de los IC’s.
Así que el 7 no se ve en los Display’s.
En la simulación probablemente se vea pero es de acuerdo al simulador que se esté utilizando.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlynsorondo (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah ok muchas gracias, este diagrama lo simule en proteus y solo se me ve del 1 al 3 en los displays


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola marlynsorondo

Pues algo no está bien conectado o falta conectar algo.

Adjunta el archivo que se genera con tu simulador. primero debes comprimirlo con WINZIP o WINRAR posteriormente adjuntar ese archivo comprimido.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlynsorondo (Jul 5, 2011)

De verdad no sabía como hacerlo jajaja. Aca te dejo el archivo! Revisalo si puedes a ver que esta malo :S


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola marlynsorondo

Conecta ambos 74192 con una compuerta NAND 7422 de 4 entradas como en el dibujo adjunto.
Con eso funcionará tu circuito

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlynsorondo (Jul 5, 2011)

Y eso sirve con el 74ls193? Ya compre ese integrado :S


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola marlynsorondo

Efectivamente así es. también te sirve para el 74LS193.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlynsorondo (Jul 10, 2011)

ya lo simule con ese integradon pero los dos display se paran y muestra el mismo numero, y no deberia ser asi


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 10, 2011)

Hola marlynsorondo

Es natural, dos contadores a los que se les aplica el mismo generador de pulsos, al cabo de un tiempo, cuentan la misma cantidad de pulsos.

Es necesario hacer otro generador de pulsos similar al que se tiene pero ligeramente más rápido.
Este nuevo generador de pulsos se conecta al contador inferior, de ese modo ya no mostrarán el mismo número.
Pero ocasionalmente si lo harán.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## bryanartgh (Jun 24, 2012)

hola, yo quirero hacer el circuito, pero en véz de un generador de señales, quiero ponerle un 555 que genere pulsos de reloj, mi duda es saber que capacitancia deberia tener el condensador electrolitico, si es que yo quiero que a la hora de presionar el pulsador, la cuenta del display cambie rapidamente,(que en un segundo cuente 2 numeros).
gracias de antemano.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 24, 2012)

Hola bryanartgh

Hay por la red varios programas para PC que te pueden ayudar a desarrollar el circuito que pretendes hacer.
como el que te adjunto

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## bryanartgh (Jun 25, 2012)

gracias muy buena la ayuda, le puse un con densador de 100uF y una resistencia de 1K y un potenciometro de 50K y funciona muy bien.


----------

